# John Deere 210 spark issue



## Brownie717 (Mar 29, 2020)

Good morning everyone, I m new to this site and not normally one to post in forums but I m in some desperate need for some help. So I bought a 83 210 the other night, 10hp kohler. I m told it sat for a few years. I solved the fuel issue I was having with a new fuel fitting, new fuel line, in line fuel filter, fuel pump and carb clean. Now my problem lies with spark. At first I read if you jump a wire from the + terminal on the battery to the + terminal on the coil, you d have spark. Which was true. I got the spark that way and got it fired up. Ran pretty good. I was actually able to unhook that jumper wire and still get spark. After a few attempts i started to get intermittent spark. I thought I had burned out the coil so I purchased a driveworks one from advance and made sure it had an internal resistor. I installed it with no luck. So then I started playing with the points. Cleaned them and set the gap to .020. I stuck my screwdriver in there and made it spark and then I actually had spark at the plug and it would run. But the spark wouldn t last. But this one time I must ve accidentally touched the frame on the tractor and I saw a flash and heard almost what sounded like a gunshot. I haven t been able to get it to spark since. But what I do know is that I have 12v at the battery, almost 12 when it s cranking. So I go to the coil, I have 11.7-11.9v there, until I crank it. I then get 3-7v. If I take the wire off for the points and condenser I get 9.9-10.5v when cranking. So my question is, are my points shot? Or is there something that I m overlooking? Thanks in advance for any help. Also this morning I went out and with the new coil installed and a jumper wire from + lead to + on the battery I had spark.


----------



## Brownie717 (Mar 29, 2020)

Just wanted to update everyone. The problem was my ignition switch. I bout a universal one from the auto parts store. I plan on replacing it with a oem style one. But I hope this helps some of you guys out there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the run down and the possibility of a fix. It's great when an issue is resolved and there is a follow up post. Thanks.
Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------

